

It seems TechCrunch is still compromised - covercash

This appeared at the top of the page just now:<p>So Arrington, how much did all the media coverage yesterday brought you in trough the welcome.html ad you
forced
people to? What a fucking retarded move was that you twat. You should be thanking me and sucking on my fucking ballsack for not deleting everyone on the box and publishing the mysql, if that's what you want O.K, I can do that. Also, you fucking dickwads from sites like Yahoo!, BBC and plenty more, where the FUCK do you see adult content on
http://dupedb.com/
???????? I mean honestly, are you fucktards also in just for the money?!?!?!
======
covercash
Here is a screen cap in case they fix it or it goes down completely:
<http://imgur.com/koIso>

------
startupcomment
Chris Overcash, Your use of the English language is reprehensible. I never
expected to read such repulsive language on HN.

